# Silly Question 102 - Re-Entry



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

If we (read my partner) needs to leave the show briefly to change a nappy/sort out bottles/change baby's clothes etc, can she get back in? Will there be some form of hand stamping system?

Likewise, I was planning to get in early for the arrive and shine, then leave the showground for a massive fry up, then come back in later with the family.

Is this do-able?


----------



## gavlar1200 (Nov 25, 2011)

I was thinking the same if I want to deposit my purchases in the car


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

I should imagine you will have a torn off ticket or a stamp on your hand but cant be sure


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Fry-up? Where can one get one of those?


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Burger van off Shrewsbury Avenue, unless I can persuade my nan to do 100 bacon and egg rolls!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

There will be a re-entry system should you need to leave the showground. This will be via somewhere called 'Gate 16' which is near the main entrance. (Gate 16 is the vehicle/exhibitor/arrive and shine entrance). All will be clear on the day.


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

I was going to say, if the dunblane drive entrance was the in out that would be miles away!


----------

